# ICK!! HELP



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

will they last till tommarow at 5 till i can go to the store??


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Most likely they will but you don't need anything from the store to treat your fish. Grab some table salt, put in 1 tbsp every 10 gallons (pre disolved in water of course) and raise the temperature to 86 fahrenheit. It's all you need and it'll work just fine


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I read somewhere that tablesalt wasnt good for aquarium use. But I might be wrong. 
But definetley when you go to get the medicine stop and get some aquarium salt just to have lying around in case this happens again. Also it can be used to help condition the water during a water change


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

You should be able to just raise the temp alone, that's what I've always done. The high temp gets rid of the ich pretty quick. A little bit of salt always helps the process too...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mandy&Gal said:


> I read somewhere that tablesalt wasnt good for aquarium use. But I might be wrong.
> But definetley when you go to get the medicine stop and get some aquarium salt just to have lying around in case this happens again. Also it can be used to help condition the water during a water change


 Yeah people have been saying that because table salt contains Iodine but the truth of the matter is that the iodine is in such low concentrations that you would kill your fish by raising the salinity too high before they experienced any ill effects from iodine.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it is very simple. I have always used UNiodized salt, it cost less than a dollar and works just as well. If you add salt and up the temp a bit then you can expect the ich to start receeding.


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

ok i useed salt (uniodized) how long will it take for it to go away?


----------

